# Gun question.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

On cabelas and scheels website you cant look at guns on their can u? Anyone know any good deals you can get for a 223. or 22-250.? Preferably with a scope but doesnt matter. Thanks.


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

I was cutting though Sheels in Minot the other day and noticed they had a rack of 22-250s packaged with a scope for right around the $300 mark if I remember correctly.....I didnt look that close, but if its the savage rifle I bought one a couple years ago and love the thing..it was shooting under .75 inch right out of the box with the cheapest factory ammo they had at the time.


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

hi

you can't look at guns at cabelas or scheels i think because of the terrorist crap that has been going on since 9-11. somebody tell me if i'm wrong.

but u can look, at ammo, bipods, tripods, scopes, etc.

stevens makes a REALLY nice rifle, in both .223, and .22-250. the only drawback of this model is that it has an ugly gray synthetic stock, but if you don't care about the looks, get it. the cost can be anywhere from $280, to $350. here is a link to the rifle:

http://www.savagearms.com/st_200short.htm

i would also suggest looking in used gun stores, because i picked up my remmy model 700 .30-06 for $380, with a scope and a wood stock. i love it. it had barely any scratches on it. it's as nice to shoot as it is to look at 

so good luck, and hope u find a bargain. u also couldn't go wrong with a stevens either. 8)

good luck, and happy hunting.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

We have Dick's sporting goods here in Missouri and they have a Rossi 22-250 or .223 single shot for $300 and it comes with a pretty nice scope. Unfortunately ND and SD don't have Dick's, the store that is! ha ha Try www.cheaperthandirt.com they seem to be pretty resonably priced.

P.S. You can imagine the first time my wife and I got on Dick's website what we saw. My wife had a brain fart and typed in www.dicks.com!!!! Their website is www.dickssportinggoods.com They sell alot on their website and they ship just about anywhere. You can't buy rifles but you can buy anything else. Good Luck!


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

you might be able to find what you want at www.galleryofguns.com just click on power search and type in make model cal ect. they will give you the msrp and find a local gun dealer that they are in contact with.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mrmcgee said:


> P.S. You can imagine the first time my wife and I got on Dick's website what we saw. My wife had a brain fart and typed in www.dicks.com!!!! Their website is www.dickssportinggoods.com


!RLMAO!


----------

